# Anyone traded/trading up from Sentra SE-R?



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh well, still one year to go on my Sentra SE-R lease, and i'm quite excited about the Altima SE-R. Anyone have/had both? I should go out and test drive the Altima, but here in MA sometimes they can be vultures -- all you want is to test drive it and they attack you like you need to buy it that instant.


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

I thought about it. I've got an '03 Spec-V, but I'm not sure that the Altima is a good idea. I haven't test driven it yet, but I'm thinking that it's probably overpriced. You get the same engine as the 350z, with probably the same 6-speed, and not really anything else, but you pay more than a basic Z? I think that the other 3.5L altima's are more competitive. I'm no expert, but that's just my gut feeling on it. And why are they making such a big deal out of the extra gauges in the dash? Do you need them? Or are they just tacked on to make the interior look different?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you forgot the tighter suspension! I have heard good things about that car! I must admit I am afraid to drive one.......... because I know I'll want one!


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

wayn0ka said:


> ... You get the same engine as the 350z, with probably the same 6-speed, and not really anything else, but you pay more than a basic Z?


Well, you do get a larger car to put people and things in! That's my aim, to keep it Sedan.. Re: the guages, yeah, they're a bit useless but it's ok... I can see myself modding one of the guages, removing it and using the space to hook an ipod holder or something


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I drove one and i loved it. I didn't want to get out of the thing. I had the sales guy holding on for dear life as i ripped through all 6 gears. :thumbup: I smoked first gear and chirpped second and third. Before i knew it, i was at 100mph and needed to slow down, but the car was wanting more. The suspension is tight and the ride quality is smooth. I found that out by taking a curve for the freeway onramp doing 60 when it said 30. After the test drive, i looked it over again and said I NEED THIS! I must admit it's a little overpriced, but once you drive it, you'll know it was well worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

that sounds pretty positive. What I was cautious about was Nissan suckering the Sentra SE-R owners into upgrading something that was no different than a basic Altima, but had been cosmetically upgraded to make it appear desirable. It even said in their internal press magazine that they wouldn't advertise the car, and that the reps wouldn't need to know a lot about it or try to sell it very hard, because any potential buyers would be buying it for the SE-R name. (I tested a 350Z, and the dumbass sales guy left his internal magazine thing on the table for me to look at).
I might wait until the '06 model to try to upgrade, because I'm already upside down in my '03 Spec; it's depreciating in a real hurry... I'm doubling up on payments for the next few months to try to even it up...
and I'm like most of you... I know if I even try to test drive it, I'm going to end up taking it off the lot!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

by spring my B15 will eat any altima se-r short of ones with the twin turbo kit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wayn0ka said:


> It even said in their internal press magazine that they wouldn't advertise the car, and that the reps wouldn't need to know a lot about it or try to sell it very hard, because any potential buyers would be buying it for the SE-R name. (I tested a 350Z, and the dumbass sales guy left his internal magazine thing on the table for me to look at).


 think they might have ment that the people coming to buy the car allready know about it. they dont want to sell it to soccer moms/mid life crisis dads.............only people that will accualy appriciate it. i would buy it faster than a 350z because of the 2 extra doors. i have a b14 sentra now and im looking for a b14 sr20.........but i cant bring my self to buy a 200sx..i love 4 doors


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

NickZac said:


> by spring my B15 will eat any altima se-r short of ones with the twin turbo kit.


ummm Im assuming your saving up for pssssshtt??!!? correct?


----------

